

Edit This Page (1999) - ams1
http://davenet.scripting.com/1999/05/24/editThisPage

======
ori_b
The funny thing is that HTTP and HTML was designed to support this sort of
thing right from the start. That's why the DELETE request and friends was
there from the start -- so that you could update a website. The first web
browser was also a WYSIWYG editor. It's somewhat disappointing how long it
took for this sort of functionality to come back.

~~~
wmf
Around 1995/6 I played with GNNPress, a browser/editor that implemented the
"original" vision of the Web: you could GET a page, view it, WYSIWYG edit it,
then PUT it back to the server. Unfortunately, that vision isn't really
compatible with templating and CMSes, since you want to edit the "source"
version of the page, not the "object code" HTML that comes out of the CMS.

~~~
ori_b
True, although in a way it would have been nice for the web to have evolved to
be the CMS, instead of the opposite direction that it did take.

------
albertcardona
Following a link at the bottom, I run into the following disruptive thought:

"7. Hyperlinks subvert hierarchy."

The cluetrain manifesto. <http://www.cluetrain.com>

